# No MP3 CD's?



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

Burned a CD with MP3 tunes, and it did not play. I am gonna go out on a limb and figure this radio does'nt play MP3 cd'S! I checked the OM and it mentions nothing but CD's. Thats a drag!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The stereo is not an mp3 player. It will play songs that were recorded as mp3, mine does but it won't recognize the mp3 format.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Judge, I'm not sure I understand your answer. Especially where you say *"It will play songs that were recorded as mp3"*. The factory stereo will not play mp3 CDs. Upgrading the stereo was one of my first mods for that reason.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't see why MP3 is such an issue? 6 disc's at about 20 songs per disk is 120 songs... do you honestly need mroe then that at a time?

But yea, our head unit will not play MP3s. They will need to be converted to a standard CD.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

For me, 120 songs wouldn't be enough. I use a 4gb thumb drive with over 500 mp3s on it. I set it on 'random' and I can listen to the music I enjoy without having to deal with CDs. If I wanted to use the CD player, one mp3 CD willl hold almost as many songs as 6 CDA/WMA CDs.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

HP11 said:


> For me, 120 songs wouldn't be enough. I use a 4gb thumb drive with over 500 mp3s on it. * I set it on 'random' and I can listen to the music I enjoy without having to deal with CDs.* If I wanted to use the CD player, one mp3 CD willl hold almost as many songs as 6 CDA/WMA CDs.


I do the same thing with my home stereo, I have a 300 disk CD player I set to ramdom, makes for some interesting listening! :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

HP11 said:


> Judge, I'm not sure I understand your answer. Especially where you say *"It will play songs that were recorded as mp3"*. The factory stereo will not play mp3 CDs. Upgrading the stereo was one of my first mods for that reason.


I didn't think I explained my answer very clearly.... 

When I download songs from say lime wire... the source will say mp3. That song will play in my stereo.

When I attempt to play say a CD with say 100 songs recorded on the disk in a mp3 format (condensed files) it will not play. However that disk plays in my wifes GA that has an mp3 player in it.

I am not well versed in stereos but I do know the stereo in the GTO is not an mp3 player.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

The CD I burned was a bunch of songs from a bands numerous albums, or CDs I should say. Showin my age  Anyway, I wanted all 17 songs on one disc, and I knew in regular CD audio format, they would not fit, so I did them in MP3 format. Had to do 2 CDs instead. I am not gonna change the unit though, I like it and it sounds good! Thanks for the input!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, you have to use roxio or Windows Media Player to burn them as .cda files.

I like HP11's idea of a thumb drive... but I'm not upgrading the stereo in the GTO unless I can find something with at least a 7 band EQ that you can set exactly the way you like (or as per album sometimes).


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You can set the settings to random play on all 6 discs. It will jump all around. I get can get as many as 18-21 songs on a disc. The only drawback to the random on all 6 is it takes a few seconds to load each disc.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I get can get as many as 18-21 songs on a disc.


Then they are not in mp3 format. If they were you could get at least 85-100 songs on a disc. Perhaps more depending on the size of each file.


GTO JUDGE said:


> When I download songs from say lime wire... the source will say mp3.


That may well be but the program with which you burn them to disc is converting them to CDA format.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I resisted the mp3 player for a long time- saying who needs 1000+ songs at their fingertips- but then I got a 1gb mp3 player that was about 1" square and realized that I dont need to carry around a suitcase full of cds to listen to alot of different music. then i upgraded to a 120gb ipod and realized I can carry my whole music collection in my pocket along with 4 other friends collections now I have 10000+ songs at my fingertips and have converted ALL my vehicle radios to mp3 direct plug ins, no cds floating around the car getting ruined or cases getting cracked or a pile of junk in the car,no fumbling around looking for your favorite cd- and now they are cheap $100-$200 for a new deck that will play any mp3 player- just my 2 cents


----------



## danieloneil01 (Dec 17, 2008)

HP11 said:


> Then they are not in mp3 format. If they were you could get at least 85-100 songs on a disc. Perhaps more depending on the size of each file.
> That may well be but the program with which you burn them to disc is converting them to CDA format.



I think he knows that. He's simply saying he can get 18-21 songs on a CD since someone else mentioned how many they expect to get on a CD using 6 CD's. And the amount you can get is dependent on the amount of total time the songs add up to. You put alot of Pink Floyd and you'd be lucky to get 8.

But if you want an MP3 player then buy a new radio or look up the CD mod.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

No need to explain to me. I'm aware of the different formats and how they work as far as size, bitrate, length of file, etc. as well as what units they will or won't work on. I don't have the stock stereo and I'm carrying at least 500 songs on a thumb drive at last count. He said that he was "not well versed in stereos" and I was just trying to calrify things.


----------

